# I'm looking for an American spray technology machine



## JerryJ (Sep 6, 2016)

If anyone has an AST for sell I'm definitely interested looking for a 200-420 gallon tank thanks in advance


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Will have to see what brand our sprayer is again. Believe it is 300 gallon. May sell it. I know we paid over 20k for it new. What is your budget?


----------



## JerryJ (Sep 6, 2016)

What year and maker I'm willing to go 9000$- 13000$k


----------



## JerryJ (Sep 6, 2016)

I'll maybe pay more depending on the machine


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Forgot too look today :jester:... I know my dad was talking about selling it a year ago.


----------



## JerryJ (Sep 6, 2016)

If you send me the brand name and a picture I'll maybe pay more $$ thanks


----------

